# Lowrance Elite 5 vs HDS-5



## Dirk_001 (8. März 2010)

Hallo,
ich hoffe mal unser Forenpate kann uns da mal aufklären und uns die Vor-/Nachteile dieser beiden Geräte erklären |supergri

Grüsse
Dirk


----------



## Echolotzentrum (9. März 2010)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 5 vs HDS-5*

Hallo,

bei uns ist momentan unglaublich viel zu tun und schreiben im Forum ist dadurch nur sehr eingeschränkt möglich. Deshalb würde ich mich bei Fragen über einen kurzen Anruf freuen unter Tel. 05255 934700. Denn dann kann man alle Aspekte bei der Geräteauswahl neutral aufzählen und beschreiben. 

Thomas Schlageter


----------

